# Who is the IAP "night owl"?



## Dario (Aug 24, 2006)

When I was new here...I was told about the board "night owl" not sure who it is now.  I should know after being here so long but really am not sure.

This is dangerous...I am going down memory lane already. [B)] LOL


----------



## Ligget (Aug 24, 2006)

Definately not me, I take my meds and climb into bed around 9pm. UK time. [|)]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 24, 2006)

I have so much to do during a normal day (eating, school, working for my diddy, making pens, counseling my distressed friend, you get the point) That sometimes I wake up at the computer.[:0] Really.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 24, 2006)

Travis, I can't resist.  "Who's your DIDDY?!?!?!" []


----------



## chigdon (Aug 24, 2006)

I am not sure but I end up posting until 1am a lot of the time (after I finish my nightly turning).  Unfortunately my only time to turn lately has been after the household has gone to sleep.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 24, 2006)

My Diddy is David White, and he can beat the heck out of your diddy any day! HEHE!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know who it is either, but I know I often post between 11:00PM and 1:00AM.


----------



## Dario (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't be you Billy...you weren't here yet [] (I came on board 10 days earlier than you LOL).

Most likely it is one of the pioneers.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 24, 2006)

Just stay up all night and see who posts a message and when.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 24, 2006)

Anthony (PenWorks) used to be the "Night Stalker", often posting after 11 pm West Coast time.  I see he's either working later or retiring earlier. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 24, 2006)

TRhere are two members that come to mind but I haven't seen them post in a while.
Me I am the early bird I post around 5 a.m..
Me a pot of coffee my cigarettes and the IAP.
Another that comes to mind is BDAR from Australia.


----------



## guts (Aug 24, 2006)

come on Dario you know who it is, it's ole what's his name,now i forgot[]


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess it depends on how you define "night owl?"  Because all posts are converted to forum "time", the definition gets a little tricky.  Two posts could show as being made at 2 in the morning.   For a guy on the East coast, that is the middle of the night while for someone in Alaska, it may not even be bedtime.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe they are an Aussie.  My posts usually finish up being listed as being posted in the middle of the night.  Probably something to do with the fact that local time here is 12 hours ahead of US Eastern time!


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll bite, it's now 9:08 in Anchorage...[]


----------



## panini (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in hawaii...


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 25, 2006)

With the time difference between east and west coast---some of us where getting up as others where going to bed. A couple of the members you are talking about are no longer posting- --mostly medical reasons. This was a group of about 6 mambers if I am thinking about the same thing you are.


----------



## Texas Taco (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know who it is either Dario but I've seen people posting all hours of the night.  But then again I'm a shift worker and work the  5PM to 5AM shift one week and the 5AM to 5PM the next.  I'll try and keep my eye out for him next week (night shift) to let you know who I see doing it.


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 27, 2006)

Late at night is really the only time I get a chance right now to sit down at the computer in the office.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 27, 2006)

4:07 AM


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 27, 2006)

Yah it's early----even for a Sunday.


----------



## Texas Taco (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok it's 02:53 CDT.  No late night poster in found.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 29, 2006)

4;30am and all is calm here---chickens are still asleep.


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 29, 2006)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 29, 2006)

Did not have my coffee yet---LOL


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 29, 2006)

Does that mean you just got up or are still up?

<b>EDIT:</b>
Anyway, gotta shut down!  Weatherman just said a storm is building to the west of me right now!  Have a good day![]


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 29, 2006)

I am headed to the shop----3 cups of coffee and I have had breakfest---still making those dang Goose calls.
They are calling for rain here again today--we need it.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 30, 2006)

RT & Doug used to be great nite owls [] RT got ill & pretty much retired from turning, and Doug who knows what happened to him ??


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 30, 2006)

I was thinking RT was on most late nights.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 31, 2006)

Early start today---3;30am-- headed to the shop.
Got a shipment of wood in yesterday 6/4 Cocobolo[]


----------



## Texas Taco (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Early start today---3;30am-- headed to the shop.
> Got a shipment of wood in yesterday 6/4 Cocobolo[]



Your burning daylight!  Sleeping this late with fresh shipment of wood in the shop waiting.


----------



## Darley (Aug 31, 2006)

That funny! I talk to some of you through the Y!Penturner Tuesday night chat ( some time ), some going to bed when I going to have my lunch [][]


----------

